
Show HN: EFF Dice based digital random passphrase generator - erans
https://dicepass.org
======
just_observing
DicePass - Random Passpharse Generator

typo :)

~~~
erans
Thanks :-) Fixed it. Don't drink and copy&paste ;-)

